# 10 gallon ok for rummy nose tetras?



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

There's nothing wrong with that as long as the tank is cycled. Be sure to monitor your water parameters closely. Rummies are one of the tetras that are very sensitive to water conditions. They shoal tightly. I would prefer getting a bigger tank rather than a 10 gallons where it may be a little trickier to maintain water parameters. I would recommend buying them only when the tank reaches 4-6 months maturity but that's my opinion as I prefer to be safe than sorry.:wink:


----------



## joejoeg (Jan 11, 2007)

true, you should have a healthy and mature aquarium. if you dont start it off with a few zebra danios for a few months . most tetras shoal as a defensive from larger fish , using the shoal to make them look large. my biggest fish in my 90 besides my clown loaches is my pearl gouramis and they dont find them as a threat. good luck.


----------



## zoggin eck (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks guys. Water conditions should be fine, and as it would be a tank made up for these guys only (or at leasy mostly) I should be able to keep it at the suggested levels. I guess they wouldn't show any great shoaling but I don't mind  I know some people in my area who have had no trouble with these fish so will have to see what they do too


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

They will be OK but if you could go bigger such as a 20G long, they would definitely appreciate it. Rummies love to swim and more horizontal space will make them happy.


----------



## erijnal (Jun 19, 2006)

Exactly what overfloater said. Even a 20 gallon long is a really short trip one end to another.


----------



## mnsnowdaboy (Mar 7, 2006)

I got 3 in my GF's 10 gallon planted tank. Tank is too small they they don't really school right. 2 of them do stay togeather while the larger, female I think, hides under my sword plant. 

Now at home I got a 30 breeder and they have more room and they just swarm in schools. I got about 25 and they love to swim from one end to the other, just for fun I guess. They really are the best schooling fish to look at. Even my 30 is just a bit too short, trying to get a 75, that would increase from 3 foot to 4.

I highly suggest if you cannot get a larger tank try to get a 20 long. I also have that next to my 30 and it should give the rummies room to have fun. I feel that with these fish, keeping them in a short tank eliminates a lot of the natural things they do like swimming.


----------



## zoggin eck (Feb 22, 2007)

thanks again for the replies. 

mnsnowdaboy, what exactly is a 20 long? what dimentions does that mean? I hear people refer to this size all the time but it means nothing to me....


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

zoggin eck said:


> mnsnowdaboy, what exactly is a 20 long? what dimentions does that mean? I hear people refer to this size all the time but it means nothing to me....




Fish Aquarium and Tank  Sizes and Characteristics, starting an aquarium, buying equipment, choosing tanks


----------



## zoggin eck (Feb 22, 2007)

aha, thankyou


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

They have them at Petsmart for $27. Even though it's only 11 inches longer, it makes a world of difference over a 10G.


----------



## mnsnowdaboy (Mar 7, 2006)

When comparing tank sizes every inch makes a difference. Just take the classic 55 vs a 75 gallon, the 55 is so dam narrow. A 20 long is a perfect begginner tank IMO, ditch the 10 gallon. Just go to some classifieds in your area, some body will sell some cheap. I got one for $15 with glass top and lights.


----------

